# hedgehog scratching... alot.



## sarahleeandneedles (Sep 6, 2010)

my hedgehog has been scratching... alot. when we assume shes still sleeping, all of a sudden she starts scratching. i want to know what is happening. my mom doesnt want to see a vet because she says its too much money even though she might have mites.... my mom and dad are just too serious about money... is it possible that she has mites? is there a solution?


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I know the feeling - my hedgehog that just came home yesterday seems to be a bit scratchy, and I'm assuming it's probably mites. Since he was a rescue and I got him sooner than I expected, I haven't had time to save up for a vet fund. I'm running around like crazy trying to find some money from somewhere.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You can give them a bath using Aveeno and it will help to soothe the skin. For mites me use revolution for cats or kittens,it does not cost very much.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh goodness, I could not be luckier! I checked in my parents cat basket because I know they had some prescription flea meds, and it's revolution! It doesn't matter if it's the cat or kitten kind, does it? Are they the same medication just different size tubes? (sorry for hijacking this post)

Also, the links for the recommended aveeno products no longer work - I looked a bit at the store the other day, but it seems like product names have changed and aveeno keeps adding products, anyone know exactly what I'm looking for?


----------



## sarahleeandneedles (Sep 6, 2010)

LarryT said:


> For mites me use revolution for cats or kittens,it does not cost very much.


what if you dont know that theres actually mites?
what if you use it, and she doesnt have mites?
will anything happen?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Treating him with revolution even if he doesn't have mites won't hurt him at all. Revolution is very safe and alot of vets give it even if they don't know for sure its mites because its so safe.


----------



## sarahleeandneedles (Sep 6, 2010)

so can i use revolution and aveeno on every bath?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

NO you don't want to use it that often. and you have to measure it when you use it...

from a post from Nancy, who knows ALOT about it
The dosage is .01 ml/cc per 400grams of weight. That is . zero one, not .1

Many vets are now suggesting it be repeated at 3 week intervals for 3 doses.


So that means to measure out 0.01ml for every 400 grams your hedgie weights, it will be just a tiny drop. You put it on the skin between their shoulders. Then you do it again in 3 weeks, and again 3 weeks after that. If you get a tube of kitten revolution there should be more than enough in it for all 3 doses. A vet will have a syringe that you can use to measure it with.


----------



## sarahleeandneedles (Sep 6, 2010)

ok im confused...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

ok...let me try to explain better, Revolution is a medicine. Like if a kid at school has head lice for example, they would get a special liquid to put on their head to kill the lice, but they wouldn't do it every time they washed their hair. Revolution is like that..its a special medicine to kill mites, so you don't use it all the time, just when they need it.


----------



## sarahleeandneedles (Sep 6, 2010)

ok now im scared...
i gave needles her food today and didnt seem really interested in it and went back to sleep.
she has been scratching more than usual today, and i have scheduled an appointment for to vet today. but does that ring any bell? any disease or anything else?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have to update my dosage thread. It seems the dosage and frequency for Revolution has changed. .01 is no longer enough. I will be in contact with my vet shortly and will update the amount.


----------



## sarahleeandneedles (Sep 6, 2010)

so i went to the vet like 3 days ago, and he told me hedgehogs just groom themselves and they dont need baths... is it true?

so i told him she was scratching more than usual, so he gave me antibiotics. ive been feeding it to her for the last 3 days(0.2 ml for day and night) and i just noticed that she has been licking, but not self anointing... any help?


----------

